# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Vịnh hẹp Geirangerfjord ở Na Uy - Du lịch Na Uy

## hangnt

*Tham quan bằng du thuyền trên những vịnh hẹp tráng lệ của Na Uy là một trải nghiệm ngoạn mục. Ngay cả những chiếc du thuyền đắt tiền nhất cũng trở nên nhỏ bé khi đi dưới những mặt dốc thăm thẳm tô điểm thêm cho toàn bộ chiều dài của đường bờ biển Na Uy. Vịnh hẹp Geiranger là một trong những vịnh ấn tượng nhất với rất nhiều thác nước ào ạt và những vách đá thẳng đứng.* 


Geirangerfjord là một vịnh hẹp ở Na Uy. Vịnh này dài khoảng 15 km, là 1 nhánh của vịnh Storfjord (Vịnh hẹp lớn). Cuối vịnh hẹp này là làng nhỏ Geiranger. Chỗ sâu nhất của vịnh hẹp này là 233 m, quãng ở phía tây nông trại Syltevik.

Geirangerfjord là một trong những vịnh hẹp và ăn sâu vào đất liền nhất thế giới được UNESCO công nhận từ năm 2005, đây cũng là thắng cảnh được du khách đến thăm nhiều nhất Na Uy.




Nếu nhìn từ phía biển Na Uy, Vịnh Geiranger khiến người ta phải trầm trồ bởi những cảnh vật thiên nhiên kì ảo, những vách đá sừng sững như pha lê cao tới 1.400m.


Vịnh Geiranger được bao quanh bởi những khu rừng rất dốc - nơi có những trang trại bị bỏ hoang và nhiều thác nước đẹp ngoạn mục đổ thẳng xuống như những dòng thác bạc.

Hai thác nước nổi tiếng nhất trong vịnh hẹp Geirangerfjord là thác Seven Sisters và thác Suitor. Hai thác này đối diện với nhau ở 2 bờ vịnh hẹp, và thác Suitor được người dân nơi đây nói trìu mến là “ con thác thường tìm cách ve vãn, tán tỉnh các chị đối diện phía bên kia”.

Một thác nước khác đổ vào vịnh hẹp là thác Bridal Veil - mạng che mặt cô dâu, ngọn thác được gọi như vậy bởi dòng nước đổ xuống nhẹ nhàng trên những mép đá, và khi nhìn ánh nắng chiếu vào, nước giống như 1 màng mỏng trên khối đá.



Thác Bridal Veil



thác Seven Sisters



thác Suitor



Những chiếc du thuyền đắt tiền nhất cũng trở nên nhỏ bé khi đi dưới những mặt dốc thăm thẳm

----------

